# Wuthering heights



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't pretty much everybody kill themselves in the Bronte novels? Just found myself stranded somewhere in Yorkshire (have to keep checking Google maps to remind myself where). I know nobody, nothing. I have nothing to smoke. Worst of all, I'm pretty sure that they speak a foreign language here.

No wait. Worst of all: the sun forgot to rise at all today.


----------

